

Traffic flow and merging during congestion - jwarkentin
http://www.teknically-speaking.com/2013/10/traffic-flow-and-merging-during.html

======
faazshift
Interesting article and good point! It makes me wonder why there isn't more
proactive scientific effort put into optimizing traffic and traffic
instructional courses. If people were taught to drive more effectively in
school, that would be a good starting point to improving the overall traffic
situation.

